# beds



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi when we get to cyprus we will need some beds so would anyone know where we could buy some new beds.Anyones help would be gratefull.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi when we get to cyprus we will need some beds so would anyone know where we could buy some new beds.Anyones help would be gratefull.


You could try a furniture shop.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi when we get to cyprus we will need some beds so would anyone know where we could buy some new beds.Anyones help would be gratefull.


tony which area of Cyprus are you going to be in ?
It would help people to know where to recommend if we know where you will be.

Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Beds*



Veronica said:


> tony which area of Cyprus are you going to be in ?
> It would help people to know where to recommend if we know where you will be.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Tony and Jayne ~ Veronica makes a good point.
If by chance you are locating to either the Pafos or Limassol area we have had a welcome experience at STEPTOES Furniture World. They have show rooms located in Kato Pafos near to Mega Bowling & the cinema and near to Molly Malones in the Amathus area of Limassol.
If you need any additional information I can 'private message' you with e-mail and phone numbers. Regards, Chris


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi when we get to cyprus we will need some beds so would anyone know where we could buy some new beds.Anyones help would be gratefull.


It will depend on the style and price range as well.:juggle:


----------

